# Banks: laCaxia or B Sabadell?



## Kagee (May 4, 2013)

Just got our NIE today. Tomorrow need to open bank account. Trying to decide between LaCaxia and Sabadell Sol banks. Any tips, please? 

Factors:
1. Do not yet have a salary to deposit regularly
2. Need the account for electric & water (remaining in landlords name, but they want our bank account details) and rent payments to the landlord (English landlord) in euros.
3. Need to have a bank account in order to use any of these currency exchange companies for sending money either to or from UK (depending on future income here in Spain). 

We want excellent online access in English; English help in branch or on phone; no transactional fees where possible; lowest monthly/quarterly fees. 

Thanks. 
K


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm getting rid of my Caixa account soon because of the fees.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Is la Caixa... in catalan mean the box.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Kagee said:


> Just got our NIE today. Tomorrow need to open bank account. Trying to decide between LaCaxia and Sabadell Sol banks. Any tips, please?
> 
> Factors:
> 1. Do not yet have a salary to deposit regularly
> ...


Presumably you'll be opening a non-resident account - if you only have an NIE at the moment?

That being the case, check out their charges for non-resident accounts first.

When will you be getting your 'residencia'?


----------



## ScottJaniceKyleErinFreya (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi Kagee

We have an account with Sabadell sol, they seem a good option,only been with them for two months, no fees, online banking in english and at our branch in Guadiaro they speak english and are happy to assist with my spanish ;-)

Good luck


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

ScottJaniceKyleErinFreya said:


> Hi Kagee
> 
> We have an account with Sabadell sol, they seem a good option,only been with them for two months, no fees, online banking in english and at our branch in Guadiaro they speak english and are happy to assist with my spanish ;-)
> 
> Good luck


But they do charge fees for a non-resident account.

I think the OP needs to clarify whether he has an NIE or a 'residencia'.


----------



## BMC77 (Aug 15, 2009)

ScottJaniceKyleErinFreya said:


> We have an account with Sabadell sol, they seem a good option,*only been with them for two months, no fees, *online banking in english and at our branch in Guadiaro they speak english and are happy to assist with my spanish.


I'm with Banco Sabadell too, namely because it's the bank my employer banks with and they helped open the account for me. I didn't have my NIE/residencia at the time so the account was opened using my passport. Just over three months later, having completely forgotten to give them my NIE details, I was charged a fee for being non-resident, which I think was around €12pm.



Kagee said:


> We want excellent online access in English; English help in branch or on phone; no transactional fees where possible; lowest monthly/quarterly fees.


Banco Sabadell has an easy-to-use, online banking system which is virtually all in English. I regularly transfer money back to the UK and don't seem to incur any extra charges (either it's wrapped up in the rate they give me or they will 'bill' me at a later date).

There are two things I'd advise caution with though. First, expecting there to be English-speaking staff in branch; not one person in my branch speaks English. The staff I've dealt with have been very patient with my less-than-perfect Spanish though. Second, if I withdraw cash from a non-Banco Sabadell ATM, I get charged 80c a time which, if you are constantly withdrawing cash, adds up quite quickly. To avoid this, I use their smartphone app for locating cashpoints. 

Hope this helps.

Briona


----------



## Kagee (May 4, 2013)

Non resident with NIE. Won't go for residency until after 3 months we are sure to be staying long term.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Kagee said:


> Non resident with NIE. Won't go for residency until after 3 months we are sure to be staying long term.


????? why wait?

Isn't it supposed to be done *WITHIN *the first 90 days?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The efficiency of any bank will depend entirely on the attitude and skill of the staff at your local branch.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> ????? why wait?
> 
> Isn't it supposed to be done *WITHIN *the first 90 days?


Just what I was going to say!

Agree with Mary, it always depends on the staff. I've had problems with my La Caixa account recently and the staff in my local branch have always been very helpful, but just depends!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

As we are talking about banks ..................
How long does it take for your State Pension to arrive in your Spanish account, as mine was issued on the 30 April & had not arrived to date ?

I will be interested to know how many days yours takes ?


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Kagee I am also with Sabadell Solbank, have been for 3 years. I initially had a non-residents account with them (easy to open straight away to sort immediate things out for your move) but yes there will be a small charge for it.

I now have a residents account (Expansion I think it's called) which I find really good. I don't get charged and it's really easy to use. I even get a small % back from direct debit payments of my utility bills!

If you withdraw cash from the ATM I think it's over €60 you need to take out so you don't get charged. 

The online banking facility is also in English if you want it.

As far as English speaking goes, I tend to find most of the coastal ones do speak English but if you try, you'll soon get your Spanish going for your regular interactions with certain people/facilities!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> Just what I was going to say!
> 
> Agree with Mary, it always depends on the staff. I've had problems with my La Caixa account recently and the staff in my local branch have always been very helpful, but just depends!


yes - within/by 90 days

now that they want to see proof of income/funds into a Spanish account I guess that at least gives you time to get two or three transfers in

a friend was asked for proof that they'd been transferring money for a year.... until their translator pointed out that they were meant to register within/at 90 days so how could that be possible??

in fact they could show about 4 years worth of transfers............ but that's another story


----------

